# Labor Day Gear Sales



## AWP (Aug 31, 2013)

Just a partial list I've culled from SoldierSystems.net

Tactical Distributors, Sep. 2-6, 20% off most items.
ExtremeOutfitters, Aug. 31 - Sep. 2, 15% sitewide (They have the now going out of business Contour Roam2 for 199)
SKD Tactical, Sep 2-4, 10-12% off depending on the day
London Bridge, Aug 30 - Sep. 2, 40% off the entire site
Rogue Gunfighter, Now - Sep. 3, 15% everything excluding medical supplies
TYR Tactical, Aug. 30 - Sep. 2, 15%
Tactical Tailor, Aug. 30 - Sep. 8, 35% off all TT manufactured gear
Bates footwear, now through Sep. 3, 20% off all online orders

Some codes apply, see Soldiersystems.net for those details. I'm not affiliated with any of those companies and there may be other sales out there, I just thought I'd pass it on in case anyone was interested.


----------



## pardus (Aug 31, 2013)

This is already the cheapest site online, it is govt run AFAIK, and is genuine issue kit. So if you loose issue gear...

http://www.unclesamsretailoutlet.com/


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 31, 2013)

Too late for me, bought all my stuff for the year.  May need a helmet next year, and would like a set of NVG's for hog hunting.


----------



## pardus (Sep 9, 2013)

SOWT said:


> Too late for me, bought all my stuff for the year.  May need a helmet next year, and would like a set of NVG's for hog hunting.



I'm dying to come to TX and do some hog hunting. What do you use?


----------



## pardus (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## DA SWO (Sep 9, 2013)

pardus said:


> I'm dying to come to TX and do some hog hunting. What do you use?


MK 12 clone or a Remington 700 (7.62)


----------



## pardus (Sep 9, 2013)

SOWT said:


> MK 12 clone or a Remington 700 (7.62)



Nice! Did you just get an MK12 upper or full rifle? What make is it?


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 9, 2013)

pardus said:


> Nice! Did you just get an MK12 upper or full rifle? What make is it?


Built it, hence the "clone".


----------



## pardus (Sep 9, 2013)

SOWT said:


> Built it, hence the "clone".



Cool, thanks.


----------

